
Bronx High School Math Bulletin (1957) [pdf] - amykyta
http://lamport.azurewebsites.net/pubs/bxscience.pdf
======
kpozin
This brings back memories. I was the editor of this publication many, many
years later, in 2005, but I've never seen the really old back issues.

We had significantly more content than in 1957, but there was a lot more
fluff. (All of the honors math classes required writing a math research paper,
and the Bulletin chose the most interesting ones for publication, but there's
only so much originality you can expect from 14- to 16-year-old math
students.)

~~~
jessriedel
I wish this sort of effort was directed toward improving free learning
materials like Wikipedia rather than trying to force the appearance of
novelty.

------
MikeBVaughn
My undergrad calculus professor went to high school there right around this
time. He's a (retired) group theorist, and a very, very cool guy - extremely
passionate about mathematics. I can't even imagine how cool it would have been
to have attended that awesome of high school math department.

------
SilasX
They were doing this stuff in high school then?

~~~
kilo_bravo_3
The Bronx High School of Science is a specialized school.

Here are some papers its students published this year:
[https://www.bxscience.edu/apps/pages/index.jsp?uREC_ID=3719&...](https://www.bxscience.edu/apps/pages/index.jsp?uREC_ID=3719&type=d)

A similar institute is the North Carolina School of Math and Science, and
their current newsletter is here:
[https://broadstreetscientific.ncssm.edu/](https://broadstreetscientific.ncssm.edu/)

This type of content is not representative of the average high school's
mathematics curriculum in 1957.

~~~
aiddun
Yep. Current (graduating) student here. The math department is really
incredible, going up to courses like Multivariable Calculus and Linear Algebra
and Differencial Equations, which I’m taking. They’re also expanding their CS
course offerings, starting to teach courses like Algo/data structures, C++,
app, and game development. It’s really incredible.

------
friendstock
Also note that Todd Gitlin was a contributor too.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todd_Gitlin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todd_Gitlin)

I didn't realize that he was into math (Harvard math major) before becoming a
sociologist and writer.

------
thefahim
Dropping by to say I went to this high school. Class of '07

------
gumby
What crappy typesetting. I can't believe they didn't just use LaTeX.

~~~
brownbat
Ha. I do have a soft spot for this era, where all manner of fonts and freehand
were jumbled together in a single document.

In honor of your half serious attack, I'll offer a half serious rebuttal.

Mostly I love the single use fonts designed for one menu, one restaurant sign,
one film title card, or here, one amateur magazine cover.

The most hated fonts today are the descendents of these: the wacky theme fonts
like comic sans or papyrus.

My pet theory is that those fonts draw out such contempt because they are faux
unique. They are a cookie cutter way to try to signal originality.

But back then! Somehow people had time to churn out new special lettering
every single day.

Some were better than others, but all of them represented work and risk and an
aesthetic commitment.

That crazy page one diamond two tone? In one sense it's... Just not very
sophisticated. In another, though, it's play. And more creative risk than I've
taken on a font today, or yesterday, or possibly ever.

~~~
kmill
(One of the copy editors was Leslie Lamport himself! Took me a little digging
to get the joke.)

